# Opyum, the fedora offline package manager



## mehulved (Aug 19, 2007)

I hereby announce the first stable release of Opyum, the Fedora
Offline Package Manager, version 0.0.2.

Opyum (pronounced 'opium') provides a set of tools to enable users,
who do not have a good network (eg., Internet) connection at their
ready disposal, to easily install new packages or update existing ones
through the conventional package management system available in
Fedora.

If you are interested then you can read more about it at
*fedoraproject.org/wiki/SummerOfCode/2007/DebarshiRay

Tar ball: *rishi.fedorapeople.org/opyum/opyum-0.0.2.tar.gz
MD5SUM: 299873e5d0b4d762a261edb6b9bc62e6
SHA1SUM: ac50ec4a048a4db55c4bbf2d4a2419ff492f70ad

Pre-requisites: pirut-1.3.11

Documentation page:
*fedoraproject.org/wiki/DebarshiRay/Opyum

Release notes are in NEWS in the release tarball.

Instructions on using Opyum are in the README in the release tarball.

Installation instructions:
1. $ tar -xzvf opyum-0.0.2.tar.gz
2. $ cd opyum-0.0.2
3. $ ./configure --prefix=/usr
  (Other prefixes are not expected to work. Please bear with it for
the moment.)
4. $ make
5. # make install

Execution instructions:
1. $ LANG=en_US.UTF-8 opyum
  (There is a bug involving Python and Pirut, which may cause the
program to crash on localized desktops. See
*bugzilla.redhat.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=252136)

Bug-reports and comments are to be sent to rishi@fedoraproject.org.

source:- *article.gmane.org/gmane.user-groups.linux.delhi/16188


----------



## The Outsider (Aug 20, 2007)

fedora will gain more popularity through this i guess and the name sounds cool too


----------



## topgear (Aug 30, 2007)

@ mehulved
Thanks Man!
I have been waiting long time for this one


----------



## praka123 (Aug 31, 2007)

heard a little before-is managed by an Indian,na? (thx to mailing lists)


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 31, 2007)

thanks mehul


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 1, 2007)

Atleast someone thought what i though


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 17, 2008)

Are you still developing this mehul? I am contemplating doing for fedora, what I am doing now for OpenSUSE and Ubuntu.

By the way, I found this thread through Google


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 17, 2008)

AFAIK, Mehul has attained nirvana, he has left distros, Linux and computing behind.


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh ok, but the tarball is still in the fedora wiki. I am downloading F10 live iso. Will try it out and see. Any other ideas for offline package management in Fedora?


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 17, 2008)

One that I personally tried is Revisor. But due to the slow mirror connections on my ISP, it takes a lot of time to get all those packages including codecs and other non-free stuff, so I was never successful in completing the spin. A spin is a custom (Fedora) distro with whatever you want in it, can be made Live or Installable although Live is also installable.

I'm trying to do a persistent USB Live stick with custom Fedora on it. Sure do give Revisor a go, a very neat app.

In case of any doubts, you can contact the devs themselves at #fedora-unity-devel on IRC.

One more thing I forgot to add is, you can also manually download the packages from the mirror sites and then point Revisor to that directory while creating discs.

Check out *revisor.fedoraunity.org for more info.


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks, lets see what I can do 

Update: I do not want a re-spin, guess I'll try opyum


----------



## baccilus (Dec 17, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Atleast someone thought what i thought


Weren't you working on the same thing a couple of years back? I think you called it peacock or something. I even visited the page link you posted here. You left the project? I remember because that time I was on a really shitty connection and I was really looking forward to your project. Now I am on unlimited connection so doesn't matter much. Moreover, Linux Mint has the backup feature built in so I just make a back up of the installed programmes.


----------



## mehulved (Dec 20, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Are you still developing this mehul? I am contemplating doing for fedora, what I am doing now for OpenSUSE and Ubuntu.
> 
> By the way, I found this thread through Google



It is(was) being developed by Debarshi. I have no idea of it's current status. His contact is available in the first post.



Hitboxx said:


> AFAIK, Mehul has attained nirvana, he has left distros, Linux and computing behind.


Unkleji looks like your memory's getting weaker with age. I am very much into linux, open source and stuff. I think it is you who needs to retire and go to Himalayas.


----------

